# Newbie



## Jason820 (4 d ago)

Hello, Just got myself a mk1 audi tt. 107k very good condition.
From Plymouth in the uk.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jason, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope she's a goodun.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Jason, Welcome


----------

